# Best Buy cancels numerous pre-orders of Limited Edition Majora's Mask 3DS XL



## Krory (Jan 24, 2015)

If you pre-ordered the Limited Edition Majora's Mask 3DS XL with Best Buy, first of all... why the fuck are you still shopping at Best Buy? Second of all, your pre-order might have very well been cancelled! According to , Best Buy has started sending out e-mails to inform people that their pre-orders have been cancelled. Supposedly, this was to come in terms with the "one per customer" prompt which was only added to the product later. Customers are being given a $50 Best Buy code for compensation, however not every pre-order is being given this for some unknown reason.

_Furthermore_, there seems to be a great mix-up as many people (as you can see in the comments) who have only ordered one of the product are having their pre-orders cancelled, and certain other purchases who have ordered more than one in the first wave of pre-orders are not having any of their pre-orders cancelled.

It's worth noting this is after Best Buy mysteriously started taking pre-orders again recently while other retailers have not.

Hopefully no one in the Arcade has been affected because... again, why the hell did you go to Best Buy to begin with?


----------



## Simon (Jan 25, 2015)

I've started buying my games at BB since I got 5 years of Gamer's Club for $30. But yeah it's kinda of shitty that they took too many pre-orders.

On the other hand $50 off the normal N3DS is great compensation and I think the outcries coming out of gaf and BB facebook page are insane, people acting like spoiled brats. Its called *Limited Edition* for a fucking reason.

Edit: Apparently this is happening at other retailers as well.


----------



## Atlas (Jan 25, 2015)

krory said:


> again, why the hell did you go to Best Buy to begin with?



Maybe because this shit is sold out everywhere else?


----------



## Krory (Jan 25, 2015)

Simon said:


> I've started buying my games at BB since I got 5 years of Gamer's Club for $30. But yeah it's kinda of shitty that they took too many pre-orders.
> 
> On the other hand $50 off the normal N3DS is great compensation and I think the outcries coming out of gaf and BB facebook page are insane, people acting like spoiled brats. Its called *Limited Edition* for a fucking reason.
> 
> Edit: Apparently this is happening at other retailers as well.



I'd understand a bit more if it weren't for the mixed messages where they say only one purchase per customer, yet they're cancelling pre-orders of people that ordered only one yet keeping ones of people that ordered two or more early enough? Just seems typical-level Best Buy shady. And that's also *if* you even get your money back.




♦Diamante♦ said:


> Maybe because this shit is sold out everywhere else?



Best Buy is notorious for cheating people out of pre-orders, even so much as holding their money for extended periods of time or not even returning it at all. They utilize and abuse legal loopholes that they are not held to as gaming-specific stores such as GameStop and have also broken street dates in the past. They also regularly cheat people out of pre-order bonuses or give away codes for certain things that have already been used or are not valid. This has been a known problem since Best Buy _started_ into this.

No matter how badly you want something or if it's sold-out elsewhere, if you go to BB, you deserve every bad thing that happens to you at this point.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 25, 2015)

Well, shit, I guess I'll be careful from now on. I've never heard of this and have never really experienced it. Thanks for the heads up.

I rarely pre-order stuff in the first place, but for future reference, do you have any recommendation on where would be best?


----------



## Krory (Jan 25, 2015)

Shirker said:


> Well, shit, I guess I'll be careful from now on. I've never heard of this and have never really experienced it. Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> I rarely pre-order stuff in the first place, but for future reference, do you have any recommendation on where would be best?



Honestly, *anywhere* would be best. I heard places like Target and Wal-Mart aren't too special but nothing like Best Buy at all. Personally, I've always had good experiences with GameStop but I know people have run into real issues with them as well. I do online/digital now so when I pre-order I do it from stuff like Steam or GreenManGaming and such.

Really though my only recommendation would be to stay away from Best Buy.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 25, 2015)

Didn't know this at all.

Danke, krory-sensei.


----------



## Krory (Jan 25, 2015)

Hell, even my experiences with midnight releases between the Best Buy and GameStop were night and day.

My brother and I pre-ordered two copies of Gears of War 3 - one from GameStop, one from Best Buy (I got it from BB at the time because I wanted the extra Baird skin since Baird is my boy).

GameStop had 326 people waiting for their copies and we were at the end of the line. In and out in roughly seven minutes.

Shot right over to Best Buy, there were two lines, one with one person in it and another with two. We find out the two people in line were specifically for online pre-orders, the other was for in-store pre-orders. We did ours in-store so we're waiting there in line. The two people for online get taken care of and go but it still takes roughly twenty minutes. However the dude in front of us is still being taken care of. Clerk in the other line says, "Can't take care of you, I'm online only." A third clerk comes up five minutes later to another register, find out he just left for a break because he was for people who didn't complete their purchase yet (only put the five down) and had nobody all night - same excuse, couldn't take care of us so he says. We're waiting there for a total of *fifty-five minutes* before we finally got our game and got out... with only one person in front of us.

On top of that, I didn't get the pre-order code I wanted until about two months later after numerous online and phone battles with their customer service.


----------



## Krory (Jan 25, 2015)

Also, for those that don't know, the issue that arose for breaking street dates is that Best Buy would proceed to give away copies that *should* have been held for people that pre-ordered them - this includes special editions - and instead gave them to walk-ins. And wouldn't refund the money because they have disclaimers saying they are not responsible and make no guarantees.

Food for thought.  Had this happen to a friend back in Jersey.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 25, 2015)

As much as people shit on gamestop, I have had absolutely zero complaints with their service. Everyone is friendly, they know to lay off of selling you shit when they have seen you a few times, the mid night releases they would do are actually well organized and a lot of fun since they raffle a bunch of shit off and some home made things they have done.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm just sitting here enjoying muh New 3DS XL Metallic Black. suckaz


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 25, 2015)

This is why I barely buy anything at Best Buy.


----------



## Krory (Jan 25, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> As much as people shit on gamestop, I have had absolutely zero complaints with their service. Everyone is friendly, they know to lay off of selling you shit when they have seen you a few times, the mid night releases they would do are actually well organized and a lot of fun since they raffle a bunch of shit off and some home made things they have done.



I can't tell you how many times people at GameStop were complete bros. Getting pre-order bonuses when I didn't even pre-order the game just because they had extra codes, giving us bonus percentage for trade-in value by finding loopholes to get us the most worth, even checking to make sure we got the best-conditioned copy of a pre-owned title.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 25, 2015)

I feel for people who really wanted this limited edition, as it sold out everywhere almost instantly.

I'll just get the regular version of the game.


----------



## Atlas (Jan 25, 2015)

krory said:


> (I got it from BB at the time because I wanted the extra Baird skin since *Baird* is my boy).


The only reason I need to absolutely love the GoW series. 




krory said:


> I can't tell you how many times people at GameStop were complete bros. Getting pre-order bonuses when I didn't even pre-order the game just because they had extra codes, giving us bonus percentage for trade-in value by finding loopholes to get us the most worth, even checking to make sure we got the best-conditioned copy of a pre-owned title.



People who work at Gamestop are always awesome, it's just the policies and shit they have to follow sucks. I remember one time when the Wii first came out it was completely sold out, but the guy working let us buy his reserved Wii. Coolest dude ever.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 25, 2015)

I've never experienced any horror stories from either my Gamestops or my Best Buy. My town is small enough where pre-orders aren't sold off to other people and the people working at both companies are total bros/broettes. However, I have GCU at Best Buy, which means 20% off all new games, so I get my games there unless something is exclusive to Gamestop.


----------

